# PS4 Controller erkennt der PC nicht mehr ?



## Sebi1998 (21. April 2015)

Hey Leute ,

Ich hab ein Problem das man PC einfach nicht mehr mein PS4 Controller erkennt.  Ich hab davor das DS4 Tool benutzt und es ging ohne Probleme . Seit heute geht nix mehr und der Controller leuchtet nicht mehr wenn ich ihn anstecke .

Weiß wer warum das net mehr geht ? (Alle Treiber sind aufm neusten Stand)


----------



## Ralle82 (21. April 2015)

Hast du mal bei deinen Bluetooth-Geräten geschaut, ob er noch gekoppelt ist? Welches Tool nutzt du denn; ggf. mal hier schauen:

https://inputmapper.com

Gruß


----------



## Sebi1998 (21. April 2015)

Ich benutze DS4 Tool und mein PC hatt garkein Blueetooth


----------



## Ralle82 (21. April 2015)

Achso, benutzt ihn nur kabelgebunden... Okay!
Ansonsten schaue mal, ob er unter Drucker und Geräte bzw. im Gerätemanager auftaucht! Würde ihn dort jeweils mal löschen und ihn abstecken und Windows anschließend den Controller neu initialisieren lassen...


----------



## Sebi1998 (21. April 2015)

Schon probiert aber finde ich nicht mehr und er zeigts net mehr an mhhh


----------



## Sebi1998 (21. April 2015)

Er leuchtet auch nicht mehr wenn ich ihn anstecke


----------



## Ralle82 (21. April 2015)

Mh... Komisch, an der PS4 läuft er aber ohne Probleme?


----------



## Sebi1998 (21. April 2015)

Er leuchtet aufeimal nicht mehr wenn ich ihn anstecke macht keine Reaktionen wenn ich ihn laden will. Ich glaube der ist Schrott


----------



## PHENOMII (21. April 2015)

Das kann auch sein, dass sich das kleine Flachkabel, welches zwischen der kleinen Platine hängt, die für das kleine Licht, sowie den USB-Eingang sorgt, vom eigentlichen Mainboards des Controllers getrennt wurde.
Dieses ist nur via winzigem Clip an der kleinen Platine befestigt. Es kann auch auf der Mainboardseite "raus" sein - es reicht auch nur, dass es nicht mehr zu 100% "sitzt". Denn da ist es nicht mit einem Clip befestigt, sondern steckt nur auf.

Ich würde den Controller vorsichtig aufschrauben (4 kleine Schrauben auf der Rückseite) und mit kleinen Hebelbewegungen die hintere Controllerhälfte abtrennen. Dann siehst du direkt, ob das Kabel sitzt, oder nicht 

Edit: Auch wenn der Akku defekt wäre, würde der Controller trotzdem laufen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. April 2015)

Wenn es ein softwareseitiges Problem wäre würde Windows mäckern und sagen es findet ein "unbekanntes USB Device"
Ich denke eher das das was  mit der Kabelverbindung nicht stimmt und der Controller entladen ist. Das wären aber nur Spekulationen. 
Ich würd den Controller mal aufschrauben und mir den Stecker anschauen und die Platine anschauen.
Das öffnen des Controllers ist kein großer Akt. 4 kleine Kreuzschrauben.
Guides findet man dazu genug auf YouTube und Co.


----------



## Sebi1998 (22. April 2015)

Danke  es ging !   Wo ich die 4 Schrauben gelöst hab hab ich den Controller langsam und vorsichtig nach hinten gedrückt und aufeinmal ging das Licht von alleine an


----------

